# التنحيف باامان وسلاام مع حقيبة التخسيس من ادمارك الماليزيه



## نور14موون (9 يناير 2013)

حقق حلمك واتملك جسم رشيق + حاله صحية افضل منتجات ادمارك للتخسيس بين ايديكم

- - 
حقق حلمك واتملك جسم رشيق + حاله صحية افضل منتجات ادمارك للتخسيس بين ايديكم

* منتجات إيدمارك ماهي ؟

هنالك 5 منتجات في برنامجهم للتخسيس جميعا مصرحة من وزارة الصحة .. و هي كالتالي

( سيكون الوصف اسم المنتج - صورته - تركيبته- عمله ) :
* منتجات إيدمارك ماهي ؟




الخطوه الاولى مع شيك أوف من الالياف النباتية:






تزيل السموم تنظف
فوائد شيك أوف:
1- مكون من جميع العناصر العضويه خالي من الاثار الجانبيه
2- طريقه فعاله وسريعه في متناول الجميع لتخلص من مواد الفضلات المختلفه يمنع احتباس البراز وسرطان القولون لاقدر الله
3- تقليل الوزن الزائد والكولسترول الضار
4- تعزيز بشره افضل وفعاليه مضاده لشيخوخه
5- تعزيز نمو البكتيريا الصالحه وتقليل مشكلات الإمساك
6- سهل الحمل والتحضير ويتسم بمذاق لذيذ
السعر 95ريال


الخطوه الثانيه مركب إدمارك ام آر تيه
حارق للدهون / غذا كامل






الوجبة العلاجية البديلة التي تم تصميمها لمن يرغبون في مباشرة إنقاص الوزن سريع وأمن وفعال وبرنامج المحافظة على الوزن
السعر 238 ريال

الخطوه الثالثه مع سبلينا مشروب كلورو فيل
توازن/ يزود الأكسجين






ماهو الكلوروفيل؟ 
الكلوروفيل هو الصباغ الذي يعطي النبات الاخضر اللون. ومن المهم للغاية لبقاء النبات لأنه عميل لإتمام عملية التمثيل الضوئي. الجزيئي تكوين الكلوروفيل مطابقة لخلايا الدم البشري ، لذلك كثيرا ما يشار إلى "الخضراء في الدم". في الدم البشري ، ونواة لجزيء من حديد ،
في حين أنه في الكلوروفيل هي نواة المغنيسيوم. 
التطهير : يطهر الجهاز الهضمي ، ويساعد في تنقية الدم ، ويقضي على البكتيريا ، ويطهر detoxifies. 

موازنة : أرصدة الهيئة مستوى الأحماض والقلويات ، ويعزز وظائف الجسم. 
مغذية : يساعد في تجديد خلايا الدم الحمراء ، ويعزز عملية الأكسدة ويحفز تجدد الخلايا.

الكلوروفيل غنية : 
1. الزنك
2. السيلنيوم
3. فيتامين (ه) 
4. فيتامين ج 
5. فيتامين (أ)
6. البروتين
7. البيوتين
8. حمض الفوليك
9. Pantothenic حمض 
10. الكالسيوم 
11. الكروم
12. الفوسفور
13. البوتاسيوم 
14. المغنيسيوم 
15. الحديد 
ما هي الفوائد الصحية من الكلوروفيل السائل؟ 
السمية من خلال تصريف البراز -- الكلوروفيل السائل تحسين الجهاز الهضمي وحركة الامعاء لتصريف البراز السامة من الجسم. الكلوروفيل السائل الأمعاء ويزيل رائحة كامل الجسم طبيعيا مطهر إلى الأمعاء المسالك. كما أنه يساعد على إعادة بناء الأنسجة التالفة الأمعاء
ويساعد على القضاء على المخاط. 
يقلل من رواسب المبيدات الحشرية والسمية -- الكلوروفيل السائل بشكل فعال يقلل من المادة السامة الناجمة عن المبيدات والمواد الكيميائية في الجسم. انها الفخاخ وأشكال المجمعات مع المطفرة. الكلوروفيل السائل كما يسهل تدهور السامة الأيضات. 
أرصدة الهيئة الأحماض والقلويات المستوى -- أرصدة الهيئة مستويات الأحماض والقلويات للحفاظ على صحة جيدة. الكلوروفيل السائل توفر مصدرا ممتازا لتعزيز الصحة والمغذيات. لأن السائل الكلوروفيل تكوين يحتوي على الكالسيوم ، فمن المفيد للناس والحيوانات

ويساعد في زيادة الدم التهم -- الكلوروفيل السائل يساعد توليد خلايا الدم الحمراء لضمان ما يكفي من الاوكسجين والمواد الغذائية لتجديد الخلايا. الكلوروفيل تساعد على اعادة بناء مجرى الدم. الكلوروفيل يزيد إنتاج الهيموجلوبين ، وظيفة القلب ، يؤثر على الأوعية الدموية ، والامعاء ، الرحم ، والرئتين. 
يقلل من التجعيدات والشيخوخة -- الكلوروفيل السائل هو مضادات الأكسدة -- يملك القدرة على كنس الجذور الحرة. كما يحسن الجسم الطبيعية الحرة الراديكالية قدرة القتال عن طريق زيادة مستويات بعض الأنزيمات التي تساعد في هذه العملية. لأنه يقوم بمهمة رائعة من
مضادات الأكسدة للمساعدة في دعم هذه الهيئة في المحافظة على النسيج السليم ومحاربة آثار الشيخوخة. النتائج سلاسة الجلد ، وأوضح البشرة المظهر الشبابي. 
وتعزز وحدة إنعاش ويعزز جهاز المناعة -- الكلوروفيل كما يساعد على تعزيز وغلظ جدران الخلايا ، كما أن المساعدات الغذائية لنظام المناعة. باعتبارها تكملة التغذية انها تسارع نشاط الخلايا والأنسجة الطبيعية إعادة نمو خلايا الجسم مما يساعد على سرعة الشفاء. 
وفيما يلي قائمة الأمراض التي إما محسنة أو توضيحها تماما باستخدام السائل الكلوروفيل في العيش جنبا إلى جنب مع الأطعمة الحمية : 
-- التهاب الكبد وغيرها من أمراض الكبد 
-- جميع أشكال فقر الدم 
-- الربو وhayfever 
- التهاب اللثة
-- توسع الأوردة 
-- البواسير 
-- القرح -- داخلية وخارجية
-- العالية والمنخفضة السكر في الدم
-- هيئة الهجومية روائح
-- التهاب في الحلق 
الكلوروفيل بالفعل وسوف يساعد في تصحيح أي خلل في الجسم ويرجع ذلك جزئيا إلى ارتفاع الحيوية المتاحة الحديد المحتوى. ويتيح هذا الجهاز لاستخدام المزيد من الأكسجين ، والمساعدة في إزالة السموم المتراكمة. ونعلم أيضا أن استخدام الداخلي الكلوروفيل يعزز الخلايا ويمنع نمو البكتيريا.

السعر 95ريال


الخطوه الرابعه قهوة الجنسينج وقهوة الرغوه الحمراء
قهوة الجنسنج رحلة مثيره في دنيا النشاط والحيويه






ماهو نبات الجنسنج ؟

نبات معمر له جذور متفرعة ويزرع في كوريا واليابان وأمريكا
ماهي فوائد الجينسينج ؟؟


1/ أثبت البحث العلمي الحديث أن الجذور تحتوي على مواد صابونية ثربينوليه ثلاثة وجنسنيوزيدات لها القدرة على تنشيط إفراز بعض الهرمونات الحيوية بجسم الانسان مما يؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة الانسان وزيادة مجهوده العقلي والجنسي .
2/ نبات الجنسنج من أهم ما تقدم الصيدلية للإنسان لزيادة حيويته وكفاءته الجنسية والذهنية من حيث تفوقه على الأدوية الكيماوية وخلوه من الآثار الجانبية الضارة .
3/ المادة المستخلصة من الجينسينج لا تستعمل كعلاج طبي لمرض محدد .

تفخر شركة إيدمارك الماليزية بتقديمها قهوة الجينسينج الصحية

التي تتمتع من حيث أنها :
1/ تتكون من المزيج الطبيعي لأنعم قهوة عربية وخلاصة الجينسينج .
2/ شحذ همة العقل والذاكرة .
3/ تزيد من التركيز .
4/ منشط جنسي .
5/ تزيد من استنشاق الأكسجين .
6/ تخفض معدل ضربات القلب أثناء التمارين .
7/ تزيد مضادات الأكسدة .
8/ تمنع السرطان بإذن الله .
9/ تخفض وتتخلص من الكوليسترول الفاسد .

تحذير للحوامل

لم يتم التأكد من مأمونية استخدام نبات الجنسنج خلال فترة الحمل؛ لذلك على الحامل أن تتجنب استخدامه في الاشهر الثلاث الاولى .

ملاحظة : قهوة الجينسينج هو منتج طبيعي 100 % وليس مستحضر طبي ويتم تناوله على الماء الساخن مثل الشاي في كوب بمقدار 150 مل ولايحتاج لاضافات

قهوة الجينسينج & قهوة الرغوة الحمراء
تساعدعلى استعادة اتلجسم لشبابه
تعزز الطاقة
تساعد الدورةالدموية وتقلل من نسبة الكوليسترول الفاسد
تزيد مستويات الكوليسترول الصالح
توفر الخصائص المضادة للاكسدة والشيخوخة
تنشط وظائف الطحال تخفض معدل ضربات القلب اثناء التمارين
تقي باذن الله من السرطان
تزيد من التركيز
تعمل على سرعة الاستجابات البصرية والسمعية
قهوة الجينسينج هي المشروب الصحي الذي يشبع ذوقك المتميز
قهوة الرغوة الحمراء تتمع بنهاية منعشة بطريقة تجعلك غير متمالكة لنفسك لدرجة انك ستحصلين على فنجان آخر

اولا _ المنتجات مصرحه ومضمونه وطبيعيه 100%
2_ انا شخصيا استخدمت المنتجات ويشهد الله ع كلامي نقصت خلال شهرين 9 كيلو
وقريبتي 12 كيلو 
3- يجب الالتزام بالمنتجات كما في التعليمات المرفقه + المشي يوميا على الاقل ربع ساعه الا ساعه كامله
4- فيه دكاتره كثير استخدموها وينصحون بها كذلك ويوصفونها ضمن الحميه الغذائيه



للطلب

0542571357​


----------

